# How Long Can Baby Thrive On Breast Milk Alone?



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

Title says it all. When does a baby really need other foods for nutritional value? Does it vary from baby to baby? Are early solids just to introduce new tastes and textures? DD is five months now and I was planning on starting solids at six months, but it's hard to imagine she'll be ready in a month. I guess I'm really wondering if I delay solids past six months will I be hurting her in some way?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

If shes not ready, she will let you know by not being interested. I dont know when the actualy age is that they need calroies from somewhere else, but I do knwo you dont have to start her at 6 months if you dont want to.


----------



## jitterBug mom (Aug 26, 2008)

The "rule of thumb" I've heard is that around a year they start to NEED other types of food, before that it is more for introducing texture and flavors.

At 6 months I started to try with very simple foods (mashed avocado mixed with breast milk, oatmeal, etc.) I did a sort of "baby led" feeding and pretty soon he was eating a big variety of homemade purees followed by soft finger foods. I never pushed but I was always putting a variety of stuff in front of him, even though on some days he would only play with it. I thought if nothing else he was enjoying the routine of "family time" at the table and the mess making!

At 22 months now he loves all kinds of veggies, spicy & exotic foods. But I don't know if it was the way I introduced things or just good luck and his temperament.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

My daughter was EBF until around 10 months when she reached out and grabbed some finger food out of my hand and munched it down.







I guess she was ready.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think it probably varies quite a bit by individual child, but I would guess that around a year is when most kids seem to genuinely start to NEED the food. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

My 4th dd wouldn't eat any solid food until she was a year old. I was worried about it but she wouldn't eat ANYTHING but breastmilk. So I asked my pediatrician. He said breastmilk was fine until a year. He said that if she was formula fed he'd be more concerned about her not eating solids. My current nursling is 8 months old and he still isn't big on solids. He might eat solid food about twice a week. He just isn't interested. Since he weighs around 25lbs I don't worry about it.


----------



## harmonyhobbit (Sep 16, 2008)

Under one, food is for fun.
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

When she's interested in solids she'll let you know.
My nine-month-old has zero interest in solids - except as toys - and our family doc says not to worry about it one bit because he's clearly thriving and just doesn't really need them just yet.
Every breastfeeding-friendly expert says food is just for exploration and learning until a year.
(Yet my nephew was grabbing food out of people's mouths when he was five months old despite my SIL trying to delay solids - and that's fine, too.)


----------



## namistenicole (Jun 14, 2007)

FWIW our son didn't eat solids regularly until he was 2.5 because of medical issues w/swallowing and GERD. We saw many experts during this time, and while the general advice is to switch to solids by 1 year children can "thrive" on a liquid diet (formula or breastmilk) for much longer. As long as they're getting enough calories and the right nutrients. So... postponing solids past 6 months won't hurt her nutritionally.

The bigger issue is introduction to textures, and learning to chew and swallow. Because of DS's delayed start he went through occupational therapy to learn how to tolerate texture in his mouth and how to chew solids. I don't know if there's really a deadline for this, but I'd guess this depends on the child and their comfort with texture in general (DS is sensory sensitive).

As the PP's have said, let your daughter be the guide.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I wanted to add that you should check out the book Baby Led Weaning by Gil Rapley.
She suggests skipping purees and offering babies finger foods from six months. At first, babies will just play and explore, eating very little (the stage my almost-nine-month-old is at) but will gradually eat on their own terms, developing a healthy relationship with food and avoiding power struggles over eating.
There's a thread about it in LWAB.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

My daughter started at 8 months having them occasionally but did not eat them regularly until after a year.

DS2 sometimes goes weeks without solids (at 11 months) but he has had solids - when he has solids its like once every few days, or at most once a day for a few days, but generally I would say he doesn't need them. I know many babies who didnt have solids until well into the second year.

BTW my non-solids eating son is huge and healthy!


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

I second the suggestion to read up on BLW. Every child is different - some really do not need solid food until past 6 months (sometimes *way* past the 6-month mark). If you follow a BLW approach, your little one will let you know when she's ready. It sounds as if you're pretty tuned into her cues. Good luck!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

IMO I don't think babies need other foods for nutrition until at least a year.

But I think introducing foods/eating/chewing is extremely important and when that needs to happen is more varied.

For example, my siblings as kids would never put things in their mouth, take a paci or suck on their thumb/fingers. They found comfort sucking only in nursing. They just never explored w/ their mouths. They all had delayed intro to solids.

I was interested in doing the same w/ my DD but she is completely different. She will look at something, grab it and bomfp right into the mouth. She has no interest in eating whatsoever, but she badly wants to taste and feel everything. So she has gotten a lick of several foods and drinks.

I'm not sure what to call it...as if she swallows anything it's miniscule. But she has tasted several fruits, tomatoes, potatoes, avacadoes, a tortilla chip, a pizza crust, croutons, onions, oh dear the list goes on.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Mine is almost 7 months old and completely uninterested in anything but breastmilk. He does like frozen bm in a mesh feeder however! He will stick anything in his mouth, toys, food, whatever, but he won't eat the food, he just plays with it.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Historically, most babies probably didn't have solids until they had a full set of teeth, and we all know that's not until close to the end of the 2nd/3rd year. So I guess the true answer is 2-3 years, although these days that would seem crazy!


----------



## Rippette (Apr 14, 2008)

My son nursed exclusively until he was 15 months. He just didn't want soilds, believe me, I offered them! But, I was very happy nursing him, still am! And he was a nice chubby baby. He's very health and smart.


----------

